# Good trainers in Colorado Springs, CO?



## RICO (Oct 11, 2011)

Looking for a good, experienced trainer in Colorado Springs, Colorado, for an adult dog. His issues are relatively limited, recall, leash training and unfortunately some aggression, mainly with other animals. Any recommendations are appreciated!


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

I have attended 2 classes and had a consultation with Jill Haffley. She is very helpful. Canine Behavioral Specialists | Achieving balance between humans and their canine counterparts through a pack-oriented philosophy. Hope this helps.


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

Contact Sean Hartley at Sunrise Kennels. Sean is a Master Trainer and Animal behaviorist. He is great with dogs. He's a LEO so lot's of experience especially with GSD's.


----------



## RICO (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks! I'll look into both of them.


----------

